# Unterschiede bei der Schonzeit für Lachse



## DerSimon (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine grundsätzliche Frage aus Interesse. Da ich das Forum aber mittlerweile etwas kenne, möchte ich bereits im Voraus um eine neutrale und sachliche Begründung bitten. 

Bei uns im Binnenland sind Lachse ganzjährig geschont und es wird ein sehr großer Aufwand betrieben um Lachse wieder anzusiedeln. Immer wieder sehe ich z.B. in Angelzeitungen, dass Lachse aus der Ostsee entnommen werden.

Für mich als Laien der sich noch nie mit den Bedingungen und Gesetzen beim Lachsangeln in z.B. der Ostsee beschäftigt hat, stellt sich die Frage warum dies unterschiedlich bewertet wird. Also konkret: Warum dürfen Lachse aus der Ostsee entnommen werden und aus Fließgewässern nicht?

Kann mir dies jemand SACHLICH erläutern?

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## Micha85 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterschiede bei der Schonzeit für Lachse*

Weil die Lachse nur zum Laichen in die Fliesgewässer kommen und sich in der übrigen Zeit fröhlich z.B. in der Ostsee tummeln. 
Gemäss der Formel 'Laichzeit = Schonzeit' sind sie in den Fliessgewässern eben geschont.


----------



## dreampike (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterschiede bei der Schonzeit für Lachse*

Hallo Simon, 
ich bin jetzt auch nicht so der Superprofi, habe mir darüber aber auch schon mal Gedanken gemacht.  Zum einen sind nicht in allen Bundesländern die Lachse ganzjährig geschützt, das wird unterschiedlich gehandhabt. Zum anderen ist die Ostsee kein Binnengewässer und dort gelten wiederum ganz andere Regeln. So können die Lachse in der Ostsee von irgendwoher stammen, gerade die vor Rügen gefangenen Lachse stammen häufig aus schwedischen Gewässern. Ein weiterer Grund dürfte sein, dass die in der Ostsee gefangenen Lachse nur dann an die Angel gehen, wenn sie fressen und das tun sie in der Regel nicht wenn sie in Laichstimmung sind. Ich glaube auch kaum, dass Lachse in der Ostsee in Laichfärbung herumschwimmen, dass Hochzeitskleid legen sie in der Regel erst beim Aufstieg in die Flüsse an. Im Süßwasser kommt es dann darauf an, ob der Lachs noch "silbern" ist, also ohne Laichverfärbung oder ob er schon gefärbt ist (ähnlich wie bei den Meerforellen). So einfach ist das also alles nicht!
Ich persönlich finde es seltsam, dass in den klassischen Lachsländern (Norwegen, Schweden, Finnland, Island etc. ) die Lachse gerade dann gefangen werden, wenn sie zum Laichen aufsteigen und eigentlich gar nicht mehr fressen. Aber das kann natürlich auch daran liegen, dass man sonst der Lachse kaum habhaft werden kann, zumindest ohne Trolling-Ausrüstung.
Herzliche Grüße, 
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## DerSimon (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterschiede bei der Schonzeit für Lachse*

Danke euch beiden für die Antwort!

Ich verstehe die Begründung, aber nicht den Sinn dahinter. Der Lachs ist als nur geschützt, wenn er in der Lachzeit ist. Außerhalb dieser kann er gefangen und entnommen werden. Dummerweise kommen diese Fische dann aber nicht mehr in die Lachzeit. Bei einem Fisch der unbedingt wieder angesiedelt werden soll, macht das für mich wenig Sinn.

Wie seht ihr das?

Viele Grüße


----------



## antonio (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterschiede bei der Schonzeit für Lachse*



DerSimon schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden für die Antwort!
> 
> Ich verstehe die Begründung, aber nicht den Sinn dahinter. Der Lachs ist als nur geschützt, wenn er in der Lachzeit ist. Außerhalb dieser kann er gefangen und entnommen werden. Dummerweise kommen diese Fische dann aber nicht mehr in die Lachzeit. Bei einem Fisch der unbedingt wieder angesiedelt werden soll, macht das für mich wenig Sinn.
> 
> ...



dies ist bei allen anderen aber auch so, also könnte man alle schonzeiten abschaffen, nach deiner these.

und wenn der lachs eben die flüsse raufzieht, dann steht er kurz vorm laichen und dann ist er eben geschützt.

antonio


----------



## LOCHI (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterschiede bei der Schonzeit für Lachse*

Hallo, wenn ein Lachs gefangen wird nachdem er abgelaicht hat dann kommt seine Brut eben irgendwann in genau den selben Fluß zurück! Dewegen ist es schon begründet ihn in den Flüssen zu schonen. Ich kann auch nicht bestädigen das in Skandinavien die Lachsjagt beginnt wenn die Fische aufsteigen. Am 15.09. ist schluss mit der Süßwasserangelei auf Lachs in Fließgewässeren! Zwar sind da schon einige am aufsteigen und sind auch schon verfärbt aber was meist du wie krum dich Norweger anschauen wenn du einen solch verfärbten Kapitalen entnimmst und das vor Schonzeitbeginn! Sprech da aus erfahrung!

In der Ostsee zum Beispiel schwimmen Lachse von sonst wo her aber bei der Wiederansiedlung geht es ja speziel darum den Lachs in einen bestimmten Fließgewässer in dem er schonmal heimisch war die möglichkeit zu geben wieder Laichgründe zu suchen und abzulaichen. Dabei ist egal wohin er danach abwandert und ob davon einige gefangen werden, wichtig ist das überhaupt die Möglichkeit besteht (Fischtreppen, Wasserquallität, u.s.w)! Ich denke auch das der Ostseelachs einen recht guten Bestand hat und von den Wiederansiedlungs-maßnahmen profitiert.

mfg de Lochi


----------



## DerSimon (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterschiede bei der Schonzeit für Lachse*



antonio schrieb:


> dies ist bei allen anderen aber auch so, also könnte man alle schonzeiten abschaffen, nach deiner these.
> 
> und wenn der lachs eben die flüsse raufzieht, dann steht er kurz vorm laichen und dann ist er eben geschützt.
> 
> antonio



Wenn du die These so interpretierst, hast du mich missverstanden. Ich schließe nicht von einem auf alle, sondern betrachte hier lediglich den Lachs. Da dieser im Gegensatz zu anderen aber eine eher geringere Population aufweist, sehe ich das so.


----------



## antonio (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterschiede bei der Schonzeit für Lachse*



DerSimon schrieb:


> Wenn du die These so interpretierst, hast du mich missverstanden. Ich schließe nicht von einem auf alle, sondern betrachte hier lediglich den Lachs. Da dieser im Gegensatz zu anderen aber eine eher geringere Population aufweist, sehe ich das so.



der von dir in der ostsee schwimmende lachs kann eben nicht zugeordnet werden ob er in deutsche flüsse zieht oder woanders hin.
es geht bei der schonzeit um die wiederansiedlung und der lachs an sich ist ja nicht so gefährdet,sondern der der in unsere flüsse zieht.
also erst mal den fischen ermöglichen wieder in unseren flüssen zu laichen und eine maßnahme ist eben der schutz der aufsteiger.

antonio


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterschiede bei der Schonzeit für Lachse*

Viel wichtiger als irgendwelche Schonzeiten und Fangverbote sind gezielte Renaturierungsmaßnahmen an den entsprechenden Gewässersystemen. Insbesondere die Wiederherstellung der Durchgängigkeit und das Anlegen von Laichplätzen in den Fließgewässern, wie es unter anderem in der WRRL bereits vorgeschrieben ist und bis 2015 umgesetzt werden soll. 

Wem nützen die Schonzeiten etwas, wenn die Fische keine oder nur sehr eingeschränkte Gelegenheiten haben ihre Laichplätze aufzusuchen. 
Die Fischtreppe an der Elbe in Geesthacht ist z.B. ein erster wichtiger Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Aber eben nur ein Erster. Dahinter liegen noch jede Menge Querverbaungen und Kleinwasserkraftwerke die den Fischen das Leben so richtig schwer machen. Im übrigen entstammen die allermeisten Lachse in unserem Binnenland der Nordsee. An unserer Ostseeküste gibt es doch nur eine Handvoll Bäche mit nennenswerten Aufstieg an Lachsen. 

Desweiteren wird es bei zunehmendem Aufstiegszahlen und einer natürlichen Vermehrung auch irgendwann Regeländerungen geben. Schließlich unternehmen die dort ansässigen Vereine teilweise massive Anstrengungen für die Wiederansiedlung und werden irgendwann auch die Früchte Ihrer Arbeit ernten wollen.


----------



## antonio (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterschiede bei der Schonzeit für Lachse*

das ist richtig, erst mal muß der ungehinderte aufstieg wieder ermöglicht werden.
und anfänge sind ja gemacht, man siehts ja daran, daß sie wieder aufsteigen.
und dann macht eben die schonzeit sinn, in dem sinne, daß wenn sie schon mal aufsteigen sie nicht gleich wieder weggefangen werden.
also beide maßnahmen ergänzen sich.
und wenn wie du schon sagtest, der aufstieg wieder "normal" läuft, wird es sicherlich auch geänderte regeln geben.

antonio


----------



## xbsxrvxr (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterschiede bei der Schonzeit für Lachse*

moin, mal ganz kurz.
die deutschen binnenlachse stammen zu 90-95%aus der nordsee, nicht aus der ostsee!
die deutsche ostsee bsitzt keine, oder kaum lachs-laich-flüsse/bäche.
die zb vor rügen gefangenen fische stammen aus dänemark/schweden/polen-dort gab und gibt es geeignete flusssysteme. diese bestände werden überwacht und es spricht nichts dagegen, einige fress-fische zu entnehmen.
die bestände der nordsee sind sehr, sehr klein und noch lange nicht gesichert...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterschiede bei der Schonzeit für Lachse*



DerSimon schrieb:


> Bei uns im Binnenland sind Lachse ganzjährig geschont



In welchem "Binnenland" sind Lachse ganzjährig geschont? Auch hier gibt es Fang-und Schonzeiten die sich am Laichaufstieg orientieren.


----------



## Sakier (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterschiede bei der Schonzeit für Lachse*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> In welchem "Binnenland" sind Lachse ganzjährig geschont? Auch hier gibt es Fang-und Schonzeiten die sich am Laichaufstieg orientieren.


 
Falsch, in NRW sind Lachse ganzjährig geschont.....#h


----------



## Norbi (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterschiede bei der Schonzeit für Lachse*

In Hamburg auch:m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterschiede bei der Schonzeit für Lachse*



Sakier schrieb:


> Falsch, in NRW sind Lachse ganzjährig geschont.....#h



Nein, Richtig! Im "Binnenland" allgemein sind Lachse eben nicht ganzjährig geschont. Es gibt, wie bereits erwähnt, Fang-und Schonzeiten. In NRW mag die Schonzeit ganzjährig sein, bei uns in Sachsen, und ich als Dresdner beispielsweise habe die Laichbäche der Elblachse quasi direkt vor der Haustür, dürfen wir von Mai bis Oktober ganz legal auf Lachs Angeln...#h


----------



## Norbi (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterschiede bei der Schonzeit für Lachse*

http://www.asvhh.de/index.php/haeufig-gestelle-fragen/143-mindestmasze-und-schonzeiten.html


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterschiede bei der Schonzeit für Lachse*



Sakier schrieb:


> Falsch, in NRW sind Lachse ganzjährig geschont.....#h





Norbi schrieb:


> In Hamburg auch:m





Norbi schrieb:


> http://www.asvhh.de/index.php/haeufig-gestelle-fragen/143-mindestmasze-und-schonzeiten.html



Da steht nichts von ganzjähriger Schonzeit!!

16.Februar bis 15.Oktober-Fangzeit für Lachs!


----------



## Norbi (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterschiede bei der Schonzeit für Lachse*

Aber von Artenschutz!!

§ 6 Artenschutz

(l) Fische der nachstehend aufgeführten Arten dürfen nicht gefangen werden;
1. Barbe (Barbus barbus),
2. Bachneunauge (Lampetra planeri),
3. Bitterling (Rhoedus sericeus amarus),
4. Edelkrebs (Astacus astacus),
5. Elritze (Phoxinus phoxinus),
6. Flußmuscheln - alle einheimischen Arten der Gattung Unio -,
7. Flußneunauge (Lampetra fluviatilis),
8. Lachs (Salmo salar),
9. Maifisch, Finte (Alosa fallax),
10. Meerforelle (Salmo trutta forma trutta),
11. Meerneunauge (Petromyzon marinus),
12. Moderlieschen (Leucaspius delineatus),
13. Neunstachliger Stichling (Pungitius pungitius),
14. Schlammpeitzger (Misgurnus fossilis),
15. Schmerle (Noemacheilus barbatulus),
16. Schnäpel (Coregonus oxyrhynchus),
17. Steinbeißer (Cobitis taenia),
18. Stör (Acipenser sturio),
19. Teichmuscheln - alle einheimischen Arten der Gattung Anodonta -,
20. Wels (Siluris glanis),
21. Zährte (Vimba vimba).
Dies gilt nicht für Lachse und Meerforellen in Gewässern, in die sie als Besatz eingebracht worden sind.
(2) Werden entgegen Absatz 1 Fische gefangen, sind sie unverzüglich mit der gebotenen Sorgfalt wieder in das Fanggewässer einzusetzen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterschiede bei der Schonzeit für Lachse*

Dann solltest du auch die gesetzlichen Regelungen zum Artenschutz verlinken. Weiterhin könnte man sich streiten, inwieweit Elblachse nicht als Besatz eingebracht wurden und nach der Definition wären sie ja in Hamburg(siehe dein link), wieder legal fangbar!

Aber nichtsdestotrotz gibt es eben keine pauschale, ganzjährige Schonzeit für Lachse im Binnenland, siehe Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt usw.
#h


----------



## antonio (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterschiede bei der Schonzeit für Lachse*

norbi warum macht man das so kompliziert in hh und gibt dann noch ne schonzeit an fürn lachs.
normaler weise ganz einfach.
ganzjährig und zeitweise geschonte fische.
was hat dann ein ganzjährig geschonter in der tabelle mit zeitweise geschonten zu suchen?

antonio


----------



## Sakier (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterschiede bei der Schonzeit für Lachse*

Ist NRW kein Binnenland  !?
Und in NRW gibt es immernoch eine ganzjährige Schonzeit für Lachse.
https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_vbl_detail_text?anw_nr=6&vd_id=12074&vd_back=N


----------



## Dorschgreifer (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterschiede bei der Schonzeit für Lachse*

Ja, HH ist da ein wenig kompliziert, die unterscheiden tatsächlich zwischen Fischen aus Besatzgewässern und aus anderen Gewässern....

Schlau wird daraus niemand. Und Fakt ist, dass sie von den Fischern in HH ganz normal vermarktet werden...

Ich möchte mal sagen, in HH gibt es kein Gewässer, wo sie sich schon selbstständig reproduzieren. Alle gefangene Lachse und Meerforellen stammen zu 99,99% aus Besatzmaßnahmen mit Brütlingen, z.B. in der oberen Alster.

Die Elbe wäre wiederum kein Besatzgewässer, damit könnte da die Artenschutzliste greifen, die Frage ist nun, ist die reine Elbe gemeint, oder das Gewässersystem Elbe???

Zum Gewässersystem der Elbe würde nun wieder die Alster gehören, genauso wie die Stör, die Oste und viele viele mehr.

Das ist alles eine riesige Krux und selbst die Fischereibilogen streiten sich da...., das kommt immer dabei raus, wenn Politiker solche Gestze beschließen, die wissen teilweise nicht, was sie da tun.#c

In Schleswig-Holstein haben wir mittlerweile ein paar Gewässer, wo die natürliche Reproduktion schon wieder klappt, allerdings bei weitem noch nicht in dem Ausmaß, dass sich der Bestand halten könnte, also ist nach wie vor Besatz unabdinglich, um den Bestand zu erhalten.

Für mich macht es auch sehr wohl Sinn, Besatz zu tätigen, bevor die Laichmöglichkeiten geschaffen sind, weil man damit zumindest schon einmal den vorhandenen Bestand stützt, der Ausbau findet ja parallel statt und wenn das dann mal alles fertig gebaut ist, dann sind die Wiederkehrenden Elterntiere schon vorhanden und können sofort loslegen, somit gibt es da keien Verzögerung. Ansonsten müsste man nach der Gewässerwiederherstellung ca. 3-5 Jahre warten, bis die ersten Fische überhaupt zurückkommen. 

Und dazu glaubt man kaum, wieviele Fische da mittlerweile in den Flüssen schwimmen, man sieht sie nur nicht und mit der Angel fängt man wahrscheinlich nur einen minimalen Anteil der Aufsteiger.... Die Masse kommt in den Oberläufen an, könnte dort Laichen, das muss man aber noch durch E-Fischen, und Laichabstreífen bis hin zur Aufzucht im Bruthaus begleiten und dann die Brütlinge wieder besetzen. Momentan klappt es leider noch nicht anders.


Aber zumnindest für SH kann ich sagen, das die Zukunft sehr gut aussieht.

Und ich wüsste auch nicht, warum man Bestzfische nicht fangen sollte. Ich meine, wenn Angler die Fische fangen, dann haben sie auch Interesse diese Fische im Bestand zu fördern. Darf man diese nicht entnehmen, dann schalten komischerweise viele Angleraugen auf Rot und es wird kein Handschlag getan, eine komische Einstellung, aber bei der Masse der Angler leider vorhanden.

Und selbst, wenn es Fangverbote gibt, dann wird es immer genug Angler geben, die diese ignorieren. Selbst Politker verspeisen ja ganzjährig geschütze Störe bei ihren gemeinsamen Essen.... Sie bringen also nur bedingt etwas.

Geschützte Fische müssen bekannt gemacht werden und gerade, das was man essen kann, das bleibt dem Angler im Gedächnis. Besonders, wenn diese Fische kampfstark sind und dazu noch gut schmecken, dann sind auch viele Bereit mal etwas Freizeit oder Geld für den Erhalt zu investieren. Das liegt wohl in der Natur der Dinge.


----------

